# OcCre Br18 Bavarian Dream



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi.. I like to share construction an review of this beautiful kit by OcCre.

www.occre.com
www.occremania.com

Locomotive is G gauge and it's long 720mm










it is a metal castings, wood and brass kit that weight around 4kg





























instruction manual is all photographic and easy to follow, in the kit is also added an italian (here in my country) text manual but really I did not need it.










this is the motor unit, sold separately.










I will make this kit dinamic with motor, lights, smoke unit and rc controlled motor unit. 

sorry for my bad english, I try to answer about construction. as best I can


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

First step is the boiler.. 



















to bend brass plates I use a small diameter iron cylinder and then I get it enlarge on a bottle





























I use Uhu plus 300+ to glue zamac castings 










I inserted the wires inside the bracket, need to drill it


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

Where possible I have soldered everithing


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Very nice build, and welcome to the forum! What did the kit cost, if I may ask? It looks very well detailed.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I see them for about $400 US in the UK:

https://www.cornwallmodelboats.co.uk/acatalog/OC54002.html

Greg - 59


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

Many Thanks.. price is around 400$ and 60$ for motor unit. 
This OcCre kit is not difficult to build but requires precision and good adhesives to be assembled.


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

First primer with polyurethane paint (catalyzed)










Then green everything with the same double component poliurethane matt varnish





















Led lights 



















Chassis in black


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

Control panel and pipes


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

With the smoke unit I have wrong position, this because it came when I had already built the boiler. so I placed it in the tender as the first test






















but the long distance penalized the generation of smoke
first test qith smoke unit inside the tender

https://vimeo.com/260969157

so I took courage and modified the boiler















































Second smoke test was much better

https://vimeo.com/262168209


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

This part is not in the kit





























tender finished


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

coal ( it are stones) is a openable cap


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

So.. we arrive at now, yesterday I have paint with matt trasparent and washings of dark patinas.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great! Well done.

Harvey C.


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks!! now I'm doing the railway.





























I have to change speed controller and battery.
Probably I have to add another motor unit under the tender, or add weight because 2wd are not enough.
Although it is all very smooth, the locomotive moves but the tender often slips


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Very impressive - you did a great job.

Are the wheels solid metal? Looked in one pic as if they had separate tires on a center?

And how is it powered - 2wd was your comment! Any pics of the motor/gears?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Those kits are famous for having underpowered motors and gearing, not surprised you have to change them.

Is there a reason you did not use metal rails with chairs and spikes for the roadbed? Would seem easy enough to purchase, but perhaps you wanted to make that as well.

In any case a beautiful model.

Greg


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

Pete Thornton said:


> Very impressive - you did a great job.
> 
> Are the wheels solid metal? Looked in one pic as if they had separate tires on a center?
> 
> And how is it powered - 2wd was your comment! Any pics of the motor/gears?


Yes wheels can be separate, center is in plastic with a metal ring pressed on it. 











now loco ruin with 2wd, in forward is perfect, in reverse it slipper.

speed is good, at max speed is fast enough,r eally the only one problem is have more grip in reverse run. 

motor unit is this



















I can change motor unit position, now motorized wheels are in the back of first group and is better respect first copule in front of tender. 

another motor unit is the solution for sure, but maybe some weight can solve the reverse slipper problem


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, there is not much gear reduction / torque multiplication. I'd definitely add the 2nd motor to reduce the strain on the drivetrain. 

How much does the completed model weigh? Also I did not notice any ball bearings in any of the axles, so friction could be a factor.

Do you intend to pull cars with it, or is it more of a display model?


Again, please do not let any of these comments take away from the beautiful job you have done.

Greg - 36


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

this is the test railway




















now just 2 straight meters..

and this is loco moving at low speed. 

https://vimeo.com/262726495

next video I show max speed and slippery problems.

https://vimeo.com/262726495


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Yes, there is not much gear reduction / torque multiplication. I'd definitely add the 2nd motor to reduce the strain on the drivetrain.
> 
> How much does the completed model weigh? Also I did not notice any ball bearings in any of the axles, so friction could be a factor.
> 
> ...


loco is very smooth an freely, no problem on this.

I want to pull one or max two vagons.

loco it weight 1600 grams tender 1100g without battery, around 3kg on the run


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Those kits are famous for having underpowered motors and gearing, not surprised you have to change them.
> 
> Is there a reason you did not use metal rails with chairs and spikes for the roadbed? Would seem easy enough to purchase, but perhaps you wanted to make that as well.
> 
> ...


motor power is good but if motor unit was 4wd it would be better.
if I find 2 worm gear and 2 pinion I can try to modify or the easy way is add anoter one for the second carriage. 

I do rail by myself because here in my town nobody sell this scale models, on ebay I find many lgb rails but much expensive considering shipping to Italy.. so is not easy to have a test track in few times.


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

Ok everithing solved, I have mould a lead casting that fit under the motor unit.




















reverse run is still not perfect but much better.. now I search a place to fit another 100 grams.


here loco run F/R on new curve rail

https://vimeo.com/262809584


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Some heavy lead solder wrapped around that axle in the foreground would add weight and nice and low. (assuming you do not add a gear to that axle.

Greg


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have never seen an operating model using that type of construction. Very interesting! Beautiful very nicely detailed model.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Very interesting and beautifully detailed model. I have never seen an operating model with that type of construction.


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm continuing to make the walnut track, it's a temporary indoor track but I'm seeing that it's very sturdy and works well, so instead of buying some commercial track I think I could keep it




















my track corresponds to a lgb R3 and it is the minimum diameter possible to run my loco, I have doubts that it could turn on an R2


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi !

Very nice job indeed. 

Seems to run very smooth. I like the job done with the motor hub.


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

okay, I have edit all discussion because postimage.org is broken his links.. so I had to change .org in .cc 
if you find other broken photo links is easy to edit and change .org with .cc

as soon is possible I prepare a video in the garden with loco running, I wait for the sun stop raining then I make it.


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

A lot of news..
It is arrived second motor unit and a new kit from OcCre Costa MZA, maybe is better I start a new discussion for it.










I have built second motor unit





































I have changed radio system with a 40Mhz receiver
this is my new only indoor radio, it was an old Hitec Flash 4 broken and useless..
now with this radio I run two trains with 2 aux funcions each.










Now tender can pull many coaches, weight is 300gr more with another lead plate ballast it work perfectly.











Now smoke unit is proportional with motor units, as soon I will make a video.


----------



## wrighizilla (Mar 28, 2018)

New test today

https://vimeo.com/272352165


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

wrighizilla;

I love the way your radio control has that "Steam Punk" look to it. I started firing on an amusement park live steam train when I was 19 years old (I'm presently 72), so I suppose that qualifies me as a Steam Punk.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Great looking loco,here is some info regarding less noise drive setups(its in german but pics show concept)http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/viewtopic.php?t=345


----------

